# Directv connected to a Uverse network



## mfholmes (Mar 14, 2009)

I currently have ATT DSL. I have my Directv receiver connected (Catv) to my ATT network router to access my windows media player on one of my PC's so I can listen to my audio library on my home theater. I want to switch to ATT Uverse for the faster internet capabilities and have the same connectivity to my Directv receiver (via the Uverse network). The installer from ATT said it would not work, and verified that with tech support. I sent him away in frustration. I'm skeptical that they really know. Can anyone tell me if it will work?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

It will work just fine, but it won't be on AT&T's network, but on your home network, just as it is now. The minor distinction in terms is the source of the confusion. Your only connection to AT&T will be through your router's WAN port. All of the other devices on your network are in YOUR internal network. AT&T's equipment won't pass the DirecTV Media Share signals (out to the Internet), but it doesn't need to, because your own router/switch handles your internal traffic.


----------



## mfholmes (Mar 14, 2009)

Exactly! I can't beleive this guy (and tech support) couldn't understand this. The installer even stated that he thought he had an install where the customer wanted to do the same thing but couldn't and subsequently cancelled. Again, I don't think he knew what he was talking about. Thank you for your quick response.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I have Directv connected to ATT uverse and it works well. The VOD is much faster than with my old DSL. You will need to manually set port forwarding for network services.


----------



## Earlyadopt (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm about to kick off the same scenario. Can you elbaroate on which ports you forwarded?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Earlyadopt said:


> I'm about to kick off the same scenario. Can you elbaroate on which ports you forwarded?


Network Services currently do nothing, and no use for them has been announced. You don't need to forward any ports to use any current features on DirecTV's receivers.


----------



## mfholmes (Mar 14, 2009)

I finally had the Uverse installed. The receivers work fine. I didn't have to do anything. The recievers automaticaly connected to the network.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

PCampbell said:


> I have Directv connected to ATT uverse and it works well. The VOD is much faster than with my old DSL. You will need to manually set port forwarding for network services.


I want more info.


----------



## ahintz (Jan 14, 2007)

I've had U-Verse Internet for about 18 months now along with my DirecTV service without any issues. Having U-Verse Internet is no different from having DSL or cable Internet. If you have your DirecTV receiver already connected to the Internet through your home network, you should not have any problems - you are simply replacing your existing modem/gateway/router with a U-Verse gateway.

Of course, your TV service is still through the DirecTV satellite dish and will have nothing to do with U-Verse.


----------

